# Feral Pigs population is real??



## ST8

I personally did not know that the feral pig species was populating so rapidly in Michigan. Today (Easter Sunday) the South Bend Tribune ran an article in the Local section pertaining to the swine. It states that "the population is highest in Arenac, Gladwin, Midland, Gratiot and Washtenaw counties". They have "significant crop damage in 20 counties including Alpena, Arenac, Berrien, Gladwin, Kent Marquette and Ostego". I hunt Cass county which is next to Berrien, unbelieveable, I have not heard of anyone ever seeing them while hunting in either Berrien or Cass counties but I am sure it won't be long now! The article goes on to say that these pigs "are of a higher percentage that look and act like classic Russian wild boars compared to other states". That means, they are going to be some very large (between 200-300 lbs) and very mean pigs!

So, who if any of our members have seen these brutes while hunting and may have mistaken them for escaped farm pigs? 

The article goes on to say that "Legislation to legalize the shooting of feral pigs across the state has passed the House and the Senate Committee on Agriculture and Bioeconomy". "It's now waiting in the Senate to be voted on". The article also states "that up to now county Prosecutors agreed not to charge hunters who shoot feral pigs as long as they have permission of the landowner or a hunting license". Doesn't specify what kind of hunting license. 

Very interesting considering the picture that one of our MS members recently posted of the pig. You can find the article at www.southbendtribune.com


ST8


----------



## nitrojoe

A few weeks ago I seen a loose pot-bellied pig in a ditch eating some grass. That's as close as I have come to see anything feral.:lol:


----------



## rmw

There have been a few shot in northern Midland Co , The DNR just had a meeting here about it , they said kill them if you see them 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=194817


----------



## Ieatantlers

Here in lies the whole problem. The OP is a hunter, tries paying attention to issues, and only heard about the feral pig issue now. The asian carp thing brought about 0 attention until its practically too late, just like it may be too late to get rid of the pigs. More attention needs to be brought on these issues, far sooner. With every hunting brochure, there should be a 'feral pig' and 'asian carp' pamphlet, educating hunters and fishermen about the situations. Since they don't follow the liberal agenda, the media won't give these issues the proper attention- so its up to us to educate all those concerned. 

On a side note, the first I heard about feral pigs was a couple years ago- how long has this truly been going on?


----------



## BigSteve

Yeah i heard about it for the first time a few years ago too. I'd love to have one of them porkers come waddling by me. I know you don't really want them on your hunting ground but i sure wouldn't mind the odd one to stray through there.


----------



## fairfax1

I haven't the faintest clue about all that the poster in post #4 above was referencing when he remarked:
_"Since they don't follow the liberal agenda, the media won't give these issues the proper attention......"_

Whaaaaat???

Feral pigs are now part of the Rush Limbaugh/Chris Mathews sham tantrums? 

Come on. Liberal agenda? Media won't cover? 

Why won't they cover a wild pig issue? Becaue they are what.......lefties? Liberals? don't drink tea? Don't eat pork? 

Has 'hate-radio' crept into feral pig issues on M-S forums?


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix

Can you bait and trap these pigs?


----------



## Ieatantlers

fairfax1 said:


> I haven't the faintest clue about all that the poster in post #4 above was referencing when he remarked:
> _"Since they don't follow the liberal agenda, the media won't give these issues the proper attention......"_
> 
> Whaaaaat???
> 
> Feral pigs are now part of the Rush Limbaugh/Chris Mathews sham tantrums?
> 
> Come on. Liberal agenda? Media won't cover?
> 
> Why won't they cover a wild pig issue? Becaue they are what.......lefties? Liberals? don't drink tea? Don't eat pork?
> 
> Has 'hate-radio' crept into feral pig issues on M-S forums?


I will connect the dots for you. It is widely known the media is liberal. Liberals generally don't support hunting or its rights. So....the liberal media does not give attention to important hunting issues, because they don't care. So the general public isn't informed on the issues. Is that really too complicated?


----------



## DFJISH

I live reasonably close to an area where feral pigs have been documented. I'd love to hunt them, but how do you do that? Sit and watch like deer hunting? Put out bait? Still hunt? Call them?
I wonder how the guys were hunting that have shot one?


----------



## Orlando fireman

Having been born in Michigan and have lived in Florida for the past 25 years, I can tell you that once you have hogs on your property...you'd better do everything you can to get rid of em. Its real easy to tell if you have them. First....if you find "rooting" where it looks like the ground was tilled...yep! you got em! Here in Fl, they are considered livestock and whoever owns the land can hunt them year around. Lots of ranches/farms down here welcome folks to take out as many as you can. Alot of the hands will just shoot em and let them lay. My understanding is that they will/can reproduce up to 3 x a year......thats alot of hogs. 

We used to catch em with dogs, feed them and sell them to ranches up north. Alot of fellas will "barr" a hog which means they will catch em, castrate em and bob their tail. They are unable to mate and focus on food only which a barr hog makes fine eating.....no nasty smell.

Two tricks that worked for us was one......take a five gallon bucket...fill half with corn, add water till it floats and add yeast. Let it sit out in the sun and uncover....when the smell knocks you off your feet.....its perfect, just set it out nears some thick cover or rooting sign and wait. Another trick is to take a 4x4 and put it in the ground with approx 3-4' stickin out of the ground. Take a burlap sack and soak it it used oil. The hogs will use this as a rubbin post durring the bug season....sounds crazy but it works fine. Make sure the post is burried deep because they really work it once they find it. Good luck gettin ahold of them.....sure they are fun....at first but anyone that has crops or foodplots near these "pig" areas will not be happy......


----------



## fairfax1

_"It is widely known the media is liberal. Liberals generally don't support hunting or its rights. So....the liberal media does not give attention to important hunting issues............ So the general public isn't informed on the issues. Is that really too complicated?" _

Ain't complicated at all. 
It's just oversimplified to the point of being wrong. 

If the media is so biased against reporting about feral hogs....well, you'd think it would then become a perfect contra-news item for Fox, the Wall Street Journal, Investor Business Daily, Glen Beck, Rush Limbaugh and all of hate-radio. All are _'conservative media'_. Yet, I don't hear about hogs there either. 

I suppose too if you include the internet as part of the _liberal_ media we'll have to put M-S forums and Kristie's periodic hog update in the camp of socialist liberalism. Wouldn't we?


----------



## johnhunter

"Hate Radio"? Any sort to distant relation to "hate TV", ie., CNN/NBC et al?


----------



## fairfax1

Following this diversion of conservative vs. liberal media is unfair to the OP, "ST8". 

It will get the thread bounced to the blackhole of 'Sound Off'. And that's not what I intended when I made the re-joinder to the first media comment.

For another day, then.


----------



## Lunkhead

Here's a link for the status of HB5822... I would expect it to pass the Senate on April 13 as written.

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(jw...g.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=2010-HB-5822


----------



## Bountyhunter

ST8 said:


> I hunt Cass county which is next to Berrien, unbelieveable, I have not heard of anyone ever seeing them while hunting in either Berrien or Cass counties but I am sure it won't be long now!ST8


Same here. I don't hear much about it. Not that I'm not ready if they come.:evilsmile What's the difference between Russian bore, feral pigs and all that? Does it matter? If it's a pig, I kill it, right?


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Bountyhunter said:


> What's the difference between Russian bore, feral pigs and all that? Does it matter? If it's a pig, I kill it, right?


Feral is a term used for any hog running at large regardless of whether its domestic, Russian, or cross... if its a hog and not in an encloser its fair game... as long as you have permission to hunt the land the hog is on...

Clyde


----------



## Perferator

Here is an article from the Traverse City Record Eagle reporting the wild hog shot in the Gaylord area in the fall of '07. This is the stuff that gets media attention. Otherwise, it just isnt very newsworthy since the first splash of attention back a few years ago.

http://www.record-eagle.com/local/local_story_301090044.html


----------



## rwenglish1

Ieatantlers said:


> I will connect the dots for you. It is widely known the media is liberal. Liberals generally don't support hunting or its rights. So....the liberal media does not give attention to important hunting issues, because they don't care. So the general public isn't informed on the issues. Is that really too complicated?


Yep, that sums it up, truthfully.
Thanks,
rw


----------



## rwenglish1

fairfax1 said:


> _"It is widely known the media is liberal. Liberals generally don't support hunting or its rights. So....the liberal media does not give attention to important hunting issues............ So the general public isn't informed on the issues. Is that really too complicated?" _
> 
> Ain't complicated at all.
> It's just oversimplified to the point of being wrong.
> 
> If the media is so biased against reporting about feral hogs....well, you'd think it would then become a perfect contra-news item for Fox, the Wall Street Journal, Investor Business Daily, Glen Beck, Rush Limbaugh and all of hate-radio. All are _'conservative media'_. Yet, I don't hear about hogs there either.
> 
> I suppose too if you include the internet as part of the _liberal_ media we'll have to put M-S forums and Kristie's periodic hog update in the camp of socialist liberalism. Wouldn't we?


WOW that sounds like hate speech, I hope you can come to grips living with conservatives who believe in free speech, and the Constitution. 

You sound way out there in left field, it must be tough carrying all that liberal baggage on yourself. But don't worry they will fight to protect your rights anyways.

I listen to them when I get and chance, and I honestly will say, what I get out of it is they are fighting for my freedoms to live my life to the best of MY abilities. They are not telling me, that this is what I must do, or will face fines and jail time it I don't obey.

Yes feral pigs are real, and they need to be dealt with. Just like liberalism it has to be defeated and removed for freedom to live.


----------



## Fins and feathers

Back about 7-8 years ago while at a game perserve in northern michigan the owner had 5 pigs get out of the holding pen. With about 15 guy in camp ,he told everyone to grap a gun and kill these things quick. He was heading to town to grap a guy with dogs. I was one of the guys that saw them go threw the fence. These pigs were not your average perserve pigs, they ran as fast as a whitetail , all the way out of sight. We did catch up to them about 4 miles from the cabin. I was with the owner ,going in to were the dogs had them bayed up. The dogs had all 5 of them, and he went to shooting only to kill 2. When the other's took of ,a old lady hit one with her minivan on a paved road.  I never found out if they found the last 2. We looked for them for about 5 more hours and nothing. Who knows what happen to them.


----------



## heydeej

Fins and feathers said:


> Back about 7-8 years ago while at a game perserve in northern michigan the owner had 5 pigs get out of the holding pen. With about 15 guy in camp ,he told everyone to grap a gun and kill these things quick. He was heading to town to grap a guy with dogs. I was one of the guys that saw them go threw the fence.  I never found out if they found the last 2. We looked for them for about 5 more hours and nothing. Who knows what happen to them.


Oh ok then, so the feral pig problem is all YOUR FAULT then!!! hahaha:lol:


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix

Big Jon St.Croix said:


> Can you bait and trap these pigs?


Does anybody know?


----------



## swampbuck

Big Jon St.Croix said:


> Does anybody know?


 No you cant. If you know of the location of some the usda has traps to loan, For private land only..........Contact kristie on here.


----------



## SteelEFever04

this past year in ortonville, oakland county me and a friend each seen feral hogs, my buddy seen his first mid-day come drink out a puddle in his driveway! He grabbed his bow but brother wouldnt let him shoot they were not 100% sure if it was a stray but i havent seen a farms with pigs anywhere around here, he said it was black and like 70lbs. About a month later i got a picture on the trail cam of one im sure thats what it is, it was at night and its layin with its butt facin the cam so kinda not the best picture, way too big to be a ****, my friends say it looks like a rot weiler but why would that be layin in the middle of the woods by my treestand.. theyre out there! Id love to get stocked up with bacon! haha


----------



## ramitupurs84

rwenglish1 said:


> WOW that sounds like hate speech, I hope you can come to grips living with conservatives who believe in free speech, and the Constitution.
> 
> You sound way out there in left field, it must be tough carrying all that liberal baggage on yourself. But don't worry they will fight to protect your rights anyways.
> 
> I listen to them when I get and chance, and I honestly will say, what I get out of it is they are fighting for my freedoms to live my life to the best of MY abilities. They are not telling me, that this is what I must do, or will face fines and jail time it I don't obey.
> 
> Yes feral pigs are real, and they need to be dealt with. Just like liberalism it has to be defeated and removed for freedom to live.


I don't understand how you can be a sportsman and be a liberal. They hate guns and harvesting of animals.


----------



## fairfax1

To the posters in #19 & #25 above who assert:

_"Yes feral pigs are real, and they need to be dealt with. Just like liberalism it has to be defeated and removed for freedom to live."_

_"I don't understand how you can be a sportsman and be a liberal. They hate guns and harvesting of animals."_

Guys, let it go. 
Or go to the Sound-Off forum to rant about whatever is upsetting you.

I'm sure you are well-meaning sincere fellas but linking feral hogs to a political agenda or even social beliefs is.........well, it is borderline nuttiness. 

Are your lives so afflicted with paranoia that your fear conspiracies with some hogs in the woods?


----------



## Liver and Onions

fairfax1 said:


> ...........Guys, let it go.
> Or go to the Sound-Off forum to rant about whatever is upsetting you.
> 
> I'm sure you are well-meaning sincere fellas but linking feral hogs to a political agenda or even social beliefs is.........well, it is borderline nuttiness.
> 
> Are your lives so afflicted with paranoia that your fear conspiracies with some hogs in the woods?


For some, the level of misinformation and parnoia runs so deep that it affects any common sense that they ever had.
I know the moderators don't want to deal with every little piece of garbage, but I wish they would delete this types of posts or move them to the appropriate area. 
I'm sure the two posters above felt that the group from near Adrian recently was moving in the right direction.

Good post.
L & O


----------



## Ieatantlers

Liver and Onions said:


> For some, the level of misinformation and parnoia runs so deep that it affects any common sense that they ever had.
> I know the moderators don't want to deal with every little piece of garbage, but I wish they would delete this types of posts or move them to the appropriate area.
> I'm sure the two posters above felt that the group from near Adrian recently was moving in the right direction.
> 
> Good post.
> L & O


Actually,,, not. 

A liberal media doesn't care to report on issues that don't concern them much. You think that the asian carp crisis got the proper amount of attention? You would be out of your mind to believe that. 

No conspiracy theory. The media just doesn't care to report on issues that aren't important to them. You equate that to us supporting a radical group planning on killing cops? Talk about paranoia.

I was refraining from commenting on this thread so it wouldn't be moved to sound-off, but when you start throwing out accusations like some of us supporting a murder plotting terrorist group- give me a break.


----------



## B-ckstopper

I agree fully the media is biased,Liberal, and anti- hunting.....but that same reasoning if applied to the DNR, would imply they to are "LIberal, Anti Hunting>>> I say that because i have contacted several dept,agency and they have no available info were to look or find these problem pigs......Other wise i and others would be doing our best to eradicate the little devils.......Its a big Secret or something!!


----------



## greatnortherndave

... I put together last year on feral hogs:

http://www.greatnorthernoutdoors.net/s-feralhogs.html


----------



## junkman

B-ckstopper said:


> I agree fully the media is biased,Liberal, and anti- hunting.....but that same reasoning if applied to the DNR, would imply they to are "LIberal, Anti Hunting>>> I say that because i have contacted several dept,agency and they have no available info were to look or find these problem pigs......Other wise i and others would be doing our best to eradicate the little devils.......Its a big Secret or something!!


 No secrit just stop at any DNR service center and they are more than happy to provide you with maps and other info.Last year I stopped by the roscommon center and they gave me a print out of all the info they had and a county hiway map and printed and hilited more detailed maps of places of interest. So have a great day and get out to shoot some pigs.


----------



## B-ckstopper

I will stop at the Roscommon office next time and check it out....
I have stopped at the Gaylord Field office, several times, and they got Nothing.


----------



## Bountyhunter

Not to hijack the thread, but while we are talking about it... Last I knew, it was only leagal to kill a pig if you just happened to see it. The was no dedicated hog hunting. Did that change yet?


----------



## junkman

Bountyhunter said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but while we are talking about it... Last I knew, it was only leagal to kill a pig if you just happened to see it. The was no dedicated hog hunting. Did that change yet?


 No changes yet just need a current hunting licence.


----------



## ishot3bucks

I shot one a few years back in West Branch....we gave blood samples to the DNR and everything checked out OK. I had it processed at Country Smokehouse and it was GREAT!! We never have seen them since!!


We had about 8 of them rooting our property up bad...one day during muzzleloading...i went out an followed the pig tracks and sure enough I caught up with them and shot one!! You can see it on my avatar. I almost wish they were back...but they do some huge damage to the property!!


----------



## ptaustinpete

Not much agriculture around Alpena, but I have 120 acres west about 5 miles that is rented out & planted into short season corn. Next door is 320 acres of corn & wheat.

Never seen a wild pig by Alpena.


----------



## TSS Caddis

ramitupurs84 said:


> I don't understand how you can be a sportsman and be a liberal. They hate guns and harvesting of animals.


Then maybe we are too liberal in accusing people of being liberal.

Anymore, if you don't subscribe to 100% of the Fox News talking points, you are a liberal socialist. Just absurd.


----------



## theanglerhimself

Does anyone know of pigs in Alcona county?


----------



## malainse

theanglerhimself said:


> Does anyone know of pigs in Alcona county?


http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FSsightkillmap031110_321606_7.pdf


----------



## tigerGSP

I also live in the flat state and we are have hog problems. In St johns county they are rooting up yards and flower beds and it open season on them.. I just went hunting last weekend and got two sows , 


QUOTE=Orlando fireman;3153414]Having been born in Michigan and have lived in Florida for the past 25 years, I can tell you that once you have hogs on your property...you'd better do everything you can to get rid of em. Its real easy to tell if you have them. First....if you find "rooting" where it looks like the ground was tilled...yep! you got em! Here in Fl, they are considered livestock and whoever owns the land can hunt them year around. Lots of ranches/farms down here welcome folks to take out as many as you can. Alot of the hands will just shoot em and let them lay. My understanding is that they will/can reproduce up to 3 x a year......thats alot of hogs. 

We used to catch em with dogs, feed them and sell them to ranches up north. Alot of fellas will "barr" a hog which means they will catch em, castrate em and bob their tail. They are unable to mate and focus on food only which a barr hog makes fine eating.....no nasty smell.

Two tricks that worked for us was one......take a five gallon bucket...fill half with corn, add water till it floats and add yeast. Let it sit out in the sun and uncover....when the smell knocks you off your feet.....its perfect, just set it out nears some thick cover or rooting sign and wait. Another trick is to take a 4x4 and put it in the ground with approx 3-4' stickin out of the ground. Take a burlap sack and soak it it used oil. The hogs will use this as a rubbin post durring the bug season....sounds crazy but it works fine. Make sure the post is burried deep because they really work it once they find it. Good luck gettin ahold of them.....sure they are fun....at first but anyone that has crops or foodplots near these "pig" areas will not be happy......[/QUOTE]


----------

